# Two different remote codes TX-NR807



## goyop (May 4, 2010)

I had to replace my universal remote and was reminded that I never figured out a good way to set it up to both turn on and turn off my Onkyo TX-NR807. They are actually two different codes - one for on, another for off.

Up to now, I have been using the Onkyo remote to turn it on and the universal to turn it off. This is less than ideal and when I am not home it is chaos when people try to turn on the system.

Anyone figured out how to do this? The remote is the Cisco/SA for Cox Cable.

Thanks


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

goyop said:


> I had to replace my universal remote and was reminded that I never figured out a good way to set it up to both turn on and turn off my Onkyo TX-NR807. They are actually two different codes - one for on, another for off.
> 
> Up to now, I have been using the Onkyo remote to turn it on and the universal to turn it off. This is less than ideal and when I am not home it is chaos when people try to turn on the system.
> 
> ...


Hello,
That is just it, there are dedicated IR Codes for Power On and Power Off. Personally, I have been using the Onkyo RC's to excellent effect for over 5 years. While I do have to learn some odd buttons here or there, I have always been able to make it work and the main functions are easy enough for friends and family members. I do not believe the Comcastic RC can do on and off for the Onkyo..
J


----------



## goyop (May 4, 2010)

Jack,

Part of the problem is that I am currently disabled and so put a lot more "hours" on the remote than usual. I was wearing out the Onkyo remote and had to actually repair the conductive silicone pads on the Onkyo remote. Since Cox Cable will give me a new remote once a week if I need it, it is much more economical to use that one than completely wear out the Onkyo rc.

So if anyone has any ideas that would be great.

Thanks


----------



## goyop (May 4, 2010)

One idea that now comes to mind is to use a non utilized button on the Cox remote and have it "learn" the "on" code for the Onkyo. We'll see.

Greg


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Greg,
I am about 97% sure I still have my old TX-NR3007 RC and have even programmed it for the Cisco HD Boxes.
I will try to find it and will give it to you when I do. 
All the best,
Jack


----------



## goyop (May 4, 2010)

Jack,

Very kind. If you truly have no need of it I would be grateful. Please go to no trouble though.

Thanks,

Greg


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

goyop said:


> Jack,
> 
> Very kind. If you truly have no need of it I would be grateful. Please go to no trouble though.
> 
> ...


Greg,
I have not used it for quite some time and I think you will find a better use than me having it some drawer or closet shelf. I will PM you when I locate it to get your info.
J


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Greg,
I finally found my TX-NR3007 Remote Control. Please PM me with your info and I will get it out to you.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## goyop (May 4, 2010)

Jack,

Again, very kind and much appreciated.

Thanks,

Greg


----------

